# Surrounds for Klipsch RF-35 mains



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Thoughts on surrounds... I have some Christmas bonus money burning a hole in my budget, and I'm thinking it's time to get rid of the "temporary" speakers I've been using for the past 5-10 years. 

I have Klipsch RF-35 mains and RC-35 center.

I was looking at:

Emotiva ERD-1 ($289)
Klipsch RS-41 II ($330)
Axiom QS4 ($440)

Some tricky mounting position issues make me love the Axiom's, with that great ceiling mount option, but the cost is definitely high. But the Emo's low cost, and the almost-as-low-cost (plus tone-matching aspects) of the Klipsch are also tempting.

Thoughts?


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm using RB-15s for the surrounds with RF-82 & RC-52. I like them. You can sometimes find ref series bookshelf on Craigslist for under $200.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Interesting thought. Won't work for this particular installation, though.

I got impatient and pulled the trigger on the RS-41 II's, but I'll have to keep an eye on Craigslist for some ideas to upgrade the other room.


----------

